# drying skunk#1 pics



## chezidek (Apr 11, 2007)

here is my buds,dried for six days but still wet,i think it needs another 2-3 day.. what do you think?


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking nice man, yeah isay 2-3 days Maybe 4, just maybe, but nice, i think im growing skunk i forgot what my friend told me, but there not big.


----------



## chezidek (May 16, 2007)

dried  not a bad smoke


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 16, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 16, 2007)

damn looks stoney as *LANGUAGE EDIT. PLEASE DO NOT USE WORDS THAT HAVE TO BE MISSPELLED TO GET PAST THE LANGUAGE FILTERS. WHEN I HAVE TO PUT RED PRINT IN SOMEONES POST, IT LOOKS REALLY BAD. THANK YOU.*

hows it taste?? looks like a chemical more than a piney taste...


----------



## KBA in CT (May 16, 2007)

Lookin good man. Try 3-4 days more and it should get to its full potential.


----------

